
Ask HN: Has anyone made a lot of money ($100k+) from Bitcoin? - refrigerator
How long ago did you start? Why didn&#x27;t you sell out at any of the countless &quot;surely it can&#x27;t go higher?!&quot; peaks along the way? Tell us your story!
======
jlgaddis
In early-mid June 2011, I bought $11,000 (USD) worth of BTC from a guy nearby.
It was $7 at the time.

It kept going up and going up. When it hit $35 I got scared and put an order
in to sell it all at $30. It dropped back down, it all sold, and I stayed out
of it after that.

I sure wish I had held on to all of it!

------
GrumpyNl
Great question, i would like to now to.

